# Software > Linux >  samba server σε slackware

## nodas

πως μπορουμε να στησουμε samba server σε slackware,
δοκιμασα να στησω εναν αλλα δεν μου πετυχε.

----------


## sbolis

> πως μπορουμε να στησουμε samba server σε slackware,
> δοκιμασα να στησω εναν αλλα δεν μου πετυχε.


Στήνοντάς το σωστά  ::  

Σε ποιό σημείο "δεν πέτυχε"?
Έγινε compile κανονικά (ή τελοσπάντων κάθισε το αντίστοιχο πακέτο
σωστά);
Αν ναι, όταν πάει να τρέξει, τρέχει ή ψοφάει;
Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι λίγο "ευαίσθητο" ως προς τις ρυθμίσεις
του δικτύου πχ. πρέπει ό,τι και να γίνει, να υπάρχει loopback interface 
(127.0.0.1)

Βάλε λίγο παραπάνω debug level και δες τα logs (αν τρέχει βέβαια)
ααα.. και δώσε μας και κανά hint παραπάνω

----------


## m0bius

Το πιο απλό πράγμα που μπορείς να κάνεις για να στήσεις samba στο slackware είναι να ενεργοποιήσεις το swat από το /etc/inetd.conf (βρες τη γραμμή: 


```
#swat           stream  tcp     nowait.400 root /usr/sbin/swat  swat
```

και ενεργοποιήσέ το (βγάλε το comment) κάνε restart τον inetd 


```
killall -HUP inetd
```

και μετά συνδέσου στο http://localhost:901

Από εκέι μπορείς να τα ρυθμίσεις όλα πολύ εύκολα (αν δηλαδή δεν θές να μπλέξεις manually με το smb.conf)

Πρόσεξε μόνο να έχεις ήδη ένα smb.conf στο /etc/samba

Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα για να τρέξεις τη samba υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι: ή μέσω του inetd.conf ή σαν standalone daemon

Για την πρώτη περίπτωση πρέπει να βρέις στο inetd.conf τις επόμενες δύο γραμμές και να τις ενεργοποιήσεις:



```
#netbios-ssn    stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/smbd  smbd
#netbios-ns     dgram   udp     wait    root    /usr/sbin/nmbd  nmbd
```

H άλλη λύση είναι να βάλεις executable bit στο /etc/rc.d/rc.samba και στο επόμενο restart θα ξεκινήσει μόνο του


```
chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.samba
```

ή εναλλακτικά για να το ξεκινήσεις manually:


```
 /etc/rc.d/rc.samba start
```

----------


## nodas

αν θελω να κανω απλα ενα reset στο samba κανω delete το smb.conf και δημιουργο καινουργιο ?

----------


## the_eye

Όχι πρέπει να κάνεις reset με 


```
 /etc/rc.d/rc.samba restart
```

αρκεί να υπάρχει το script, ανάλογα με την διανομή

δες και εδώ
http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/ ... amba.shtml

----------


## nodas

τελικα δουλεψε ηταν πολυ πιο απλο απ' οτι φανταζομουν
τετοιες ταχυτητες δεν τις ειχα δει ποτε με windows  ::  
ευχαριστω  ::

----------


## nodas

μετα τισ οδηγιες του mobious
στο αρχειο /etc/samba/smb.conf δωσουμε τα παρακατω εχουμε εναν samba server ετοιμο να παιξει



```
# Global parameters
# workgoup pou thelete to idio mpainei kai sta windows sas
[global]
	workgroup = MYROOT
	security = SHARE
	socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
	dns proxy = no

# [nodas] einai i onomasia tou arxeiou pou tha fainete sta windows
# path i topothesia pou briskete o fakelos (na dwsete kai dikaiwmata an thelete prosbaseis kai egrafeis)
# apo to KDE periballon sta properties twn fakelwn i apo shell gia osous kseroun kalitera linux
[nodas]
	path = /nodas
	public = yes
	writable = yes
	guest ok = yes

[games]
	path = /games
	public = yes
	writable = yes
	guest ok = yes
```

----------


## nodas

τα περιεχομενα του φακελου τα βλεπεις ???

----------


## nodas

αν εχεις kde πηγαινε στα properties του φακελου και δωσε την δυνατοτητα εγγραφης στον φακελο απο αλλους χρηστες - ομαδες

απο shell δεν ξρω την διαδικασια newbikas  ::

----------


## nodas

βρηκα κατι για shell

απο ενα βιβλιαρακι unix
σε εμενα δουλεψε

δωσε chmod a+rw /shares

----------


## dsfak

Ρε παιδιά τόσο καιρό παιδεύουμαι με αυτήν την Samba αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω τα shares μου με τίποτα !  ::  

Έχω κάνει όλους τους συνδιασμούς στο smb.conf και χειροκίνητα αλλά και με το swat αλλά τίποτα.

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει τα Windows ΧΡ δεν μπορούν να προσπελάσουν το PC με την Samba μάλλον γιατί δεν έχει ρυθμιστεί αυτό με τα encrypted passwords. Το θέμα είναι ότι προσπαθώ να ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες :




> Create a separate password file for Samba based on your /etc/passwd file. This will create Samba users for every user that already exists on your system. To do this by executing the command cat /etc/passwd | mksmbpasswd.sh > /etc/smbpasswd. The script should be in the /usr/bin directory or you can get it here. 
> Make sure only root has permission to read and write to the Samba password file with the command chmod 600 smbpasswd. 
> The script does not copy the passwords. To set the Samba password for each users thus enabling their Samba accounts, use the command smbpasswd username for each user. 
> Edit the smb.conf file to include the two lines
> encrypt passwords = yes 
> smb passwd file = /etc/smbpasswd 
> Restart Samba with /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart


αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει και μου βγάζει command not found.  ::  

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι να κάνω θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος !  ::

----------


## pstratos

στη samba να διμιουργησεις usrs.


smbadduser (κατι τετοιο...) user:user

μετα με swat (ή όποιο web interface θες) φτιαχνεισ τα passwords των χρηστών. (δεν μπορεις να κανεις απλα copy των users του μηχανηματος αφού είναι κρυπτογραφημένα).

Α, μετα απο όλες αλαγες κάνε και ενα reboot στα winblows.......

Mata "computers near me " θα δεις το samba server σου, οπότε τον ανοίγεις....

----------


## Cha0s

smbpasswd -a username

Δίνει επιτόπου pass αφού του ζητηθεί και μετά

smbpasswd -e username

και είναι έτοιμο..

Δεν χρειάζεται να καλομαθαίνουμε στα web interfaces κλπ...

----------


## trendy

Έχω ένα samba share στο server το οποίο δουλεύει κανονικά αν πάω στο kde από τα remote places->samba shares->home[workgroup name]->server
Μου ζητάει username και pass, τα βάζω και μπαίνω κανονικά έχοντας τα δικαιώματα που έχω ορίσει.
Αυτό που προσπαθώ είναι να κάνω τα shares mount στο fstab για να φαίνονται αυτόματα σε όποια εφαργμογή θέλω να τα χρησιμοποιήσει και να μη χρειάζεται να το κάνω εκείνη τη στιγμή.
Βάζω την παρακάτω γραμμή


```
//10.14.149.4/spare     /mnt/sardela            cifs    iocharset=utf8,unicode,uid=trendy,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cred,workgroup=HOME
,rw 0 0
```

και γίνεται μεν mount αλλά δεν μπορώ να γράψω. Εννοείται ότι στο .cred έχω τα username και pass για το χρήστη.
Αυτό που πρόσεξα είναι ότι ως root μπορώ να γράψω, όχι όμως ως απλός χρήστης. Ακόμα κι αν πειράξω τα permissions του φακέλου, όταν γίνει mount πάει και έχει ως owner το id 1001 
Σε ένα άλλο share που έχω σε windows μηχάνημα αυτό που θέλω να κάνω δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## sokratisg

Επίσης καλό είναι στην κορυφή του smb.conf (έξω από τις δηλώσεις των shares) να προσθέσετε και αυτά:


```
display charset = ISO8859-7
unix charset = ISO8859-7
dos charset = CP737
```

Λύνουν όλα τα προβλήματα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και συμβατότητα μεταξύ κονσόλας και windows. Αρκεί βέβαια να έχει υποστήριξη για ISO8859-7 η κονσόλα.  ::

----------

